# Homework help



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

All I can say is huh???? I will be interested to see the answer.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That basically was the class's reaction. Of course she the called on me to show everyone. I got two of the four. I think the two in extension but I am really unclear on this.


----------



## Jility (Jul 6, 2011)

Not knowing your handling system, it is difficult to say what those positions would be. Simply, handler standing still, the dog should collect, handler moving, the dog should extend.
We use the Greg Derrett Handling system but we are a dying breed . It has served us very well and continues to do so.
If we want our dog to decal as it approaches a jump, we would be standing still just at the take off point of the dog. If we stand farther ahead, that would signal the dog to jump long. If we stand farther towards the dog, that would make the dog not take the jump and come to the handler.
If I am standing in lead out pivot position, the dog should know to take the jumps in the line and then come to me. If I want the dog to collect and turn at LOP position, I would stand still. Otherwise, as soon as I turn (at commitment of the dog to the previous jump) I should get moving.
SO, it depends on your handling system and what your dog understands but those are the positions we use. The dog should know to come to where the handler is unless told otherwise.
Clear as mud?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks Helen. I am perplexed. I know I must do it as she asked me to demonstrate it to the others but I just am unclear. We were suppose to practice this with our dogs on lead. I think she is taking about hand and feet position. If I want my dog to go on I extend my arm and if I want my dog to come to my side I keep my hand down by my knee but that does not make sense to practice on lead. Well at least we all don't get it so I won't be alone. I could tell she was frustrated by this. I have googled it but no joy. Oh well, we don't have class for two weeks maybe I'll figure it out by then.


----------



## Jility (Jul 6, 2011)

Where and with who do you train?
Can you send me a video of what she wants? Have her demonstrate and explain it to you while you video tape it. That way, you can watch it over and over.
We NEVER train agility on leash! EVER! If the dog still needs to be on leash, the dog is overfaced and does not have a solid foundation.
For instance, even though my young dogs were distracted when we first began, they are four now and I can take them out to the agility arena with other people working and they never ever even look at the other dogs or the people. That comes from a solid foundation.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

This is the only time we have ever trained on a leash. It was suppose to be a quick 5 minute drill at the end of class. I am sure she had the dogs on lead because she had us all in the ring together and a new excitable dog in the class. My dog is a toy and the new dog is intrigued by him. My trainer has a very strong emphasis on foundation and her class is by invitation only. If your dog does not have a good foundation you won't have a chance on her allowing you to take class. She will be in trials this week but hopefully see will take a video and send it to us. Her name is Lynn Spagnesi at Smarty Dogs. She is an amazing teacher, I don't want you to think she is lacking as she is fantastic. When I find out I will tell you what she meant. I will need to work on a video as I can't even post a picture here!


----------

